# 12.1 install keyboard not working



## llpPc (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello FreeBSD community. After testing FreeBSD in a virtual machine, I installed on bare metal via USB. The ISO booted into the welcome screen very quickly, but alas I was unable to execute commands because my keyboard was not working.  Upon disconnecting and reconnecting to computer there is output on the screen showing that connectivity is recognized. Coming from windows Manjaro has been the sole Linux distribution that has successfully booted and installed on my desktop.  After educating myself some and testing out the FreeBSD OS on my virtual machines.  I hoped and prayed it would possible run on my system...

My specs CPU Intel it 6600k GPU Nvidia 1070 16 GB RAM.  Attempting to install FreeBSD on a NVMe SSD 1 TB.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

llpPc said:


> but alas I was unable to execute commands because my keyboard was not working.


Right from the start? What kind of keyboard do you have? Just a run-of-the-mill USB keyboard? Or is this some fancy keyboard with lots of extra functions?


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Apr 22, 2020)

Or is it a Bluetooth keyboard?


----------



## llpPc (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for responding to my question.  I apologize for my late response.  I have an AZIO mechanical keyboard that plugs in.  It is not a USB Bluetooth keyboard.  I do have a Logitech keyboard that is Bluetooth.  I did not try to see if it worked.  I will give it a go. BTW my Logitech mouse which is Bluetooth works on the install screen with no issue.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

llpPc said:


> It is not a USB Bluetooth keyboard. I do have a Logitech keyboard that is Bluetooth.


Logitech's unifying receiver dongles work in the 2.4GHz band and aren't bluetooth. Most wireless keyboards  (and mice) that require a dongle operate in that 2.4GHz range. That isn't bluetooth though, its just a fairly simple RF signal. These types of wireless keyboards don't require pairing and should work just like a "regular" wired USB keyboard. Real bluetooth keyboards can't be used though, at  least  not  during the installation. You may be able to get a bluetooth keyboard working once the system is up and running. For the installation you will need to use a regular USB keyboard  (wireless keyboards should be fine too, just not bluetooth).


----------



## llpPc (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for the correction and the timely response.  I really appreciate your help.  Yes the keyboard and the mouse are Logitech and use unifying receiving dongles.  I apologize for the misinformation.  The Logitech keyboard worked straight away.  I am in the installation process as we speak.  Fingers crossed.  Will I gain connectivity with my AZIO USB mechanical keyboard after the installation is complete?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

llpPc said:


> Will I gain connectivity with my AZIO USB mechanical keyboard after the installation is complete?


Not sure, but at least you will be able to diagnose the problem a lot easier on a functional and working system.


----------



## llpPc (Apr 22, 2020)

I have successfully installed freebsd. I really appreciate your feedback.  I have installed xorg and xfce but after initiating startx I receive an error message from xorg.  Thus my journey begins.  I have my Nvidia drivers installed.  Edited my rc.conf file I am checking my xorg.0 log for errors.


----------

